# Bird Hall. Suffolk, Dec 13.



## Black Shuck (Dec 1, 2013)

House C17 with C19 extension and C20 lean-to; Timber-framed under cement render, black and red pantile roof.
PLAN/EXTERIOR Originally three-unit lobby-entry with central brick chimney stack to south end of original house. C19 fourth unit added in brick to south. C19 chimneys added at north and south ends. Timber frame not visible externally, but is at north end upstairs where the top of a jowled wall post is visible. The north gable appears to be complete as does the south (which is now an internal wall). Small sections of the side walls are also visible. The windows are all C20 metal windows. Some of the smaller ones may occupy original openings. C19 or C20 porch with pantiled roof to east.
The ROOF is A-frame with one row of butt purlins. 
INTERIOR Downstairs rooms to either side of central chimney have north-south central beams with moulded stops. Original fireplaces on either side of the chimney have been infilled modern grates, but possibly original panelled cupboard doors remain on northern side. Some of the other internal doors may be original. Two C19 staircases lead upstairs. Good C19 fire grates in the bedrooms and some original floor boards under later ones.
HISTORY Probably divided into two dwellings in C19 when the southern extension was built, the gable chimneys inserted and the two staircases put in. Early C20 bathrooms and kitchens inserted, new windows cut in, some possibly in original positions and a wooden single-storey flat-roof extension put on, but there has been no alteration since c.1950. The house had been abandoned for some time. The windows are broken and some tiles off.
This is a typical three-unit lobby-entry house of the late C17 type. Most of the timber-frame probably survives and it has been little altered.
Taken from Listed Buildings.


----------



## smiler (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice, I hope it stays, as it is, Thanks BS.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 1, 2013)

Welcome Smiler, it was pretty trashed anyhow.


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice find, and excellent photos BS


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 1, 2013)

I do like seeing shots of this place, may have to put this place on my list for my next travels, I keep meaning to check it out.
Nice shots especially the one with the chairs and fireplace, made it look very cosy


----------



## NakedEye (Dec 2, 2013)

Very nice place...nicely shot too


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 2, 2013)

What a cracking building.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 2, 2013)

The Wombat said:


> Nice find, and excellent photos BS



Thanks Wombat, saw this place when Steve explored earlier. Loved it, very quaint, those fireplaces are to die for!


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 2, 2013)

mockingbird said:


> I do like seeing shots of this place, may have to put this place on my list for my next travels, I keep meaning to check it out.
> Nice shots especially the one with the chairs and fireplace, made it look very cosy



Yeah, it's a bugger to see the place like this, seems like it'd make a beautiful home.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 2, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> What a cracking building.



Thanks Flyboys. Security were very much on the ball!


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Dec 2, 2013)

What a beautiful old building, I bet that old place was very atmospheric to walk around it.

I hope someone rescues it someday and restores it to its former glory!

Matt


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 2, 2013)

Norfolkbloke said:


> What a beautiful old building, I bet that old place was very atmospheric to walk around it.
> 
> I hope someone rescues it someday and restores it to its former glory!
> 
> Matt



That's exactly what I was thinking!.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow, lovely old place. Those two wingback chairs and the Aga remind me of somewhere else  
Great shots sir!


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 2, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Wow, lovely old place. Those two wingback chairs and the Aga remind me of somewhere else
> Great shots sir!



Thanks X. You can't beat these little places, so quaint and so much character.


----------



## fannyadams (Dec 3, 2013)

What a lovely gaff! Would make a gorgeous home. Nice work there.


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 3, 2013)

*Ooh.. Nice this is!! *


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 3, 2013)

perjury saint said:


> *Ooh.. Nice this is!! *


Thanks, I quite liked it!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Dec 4, 2013)

Black Shuck said:


> Yeah, it's a bugger to see the place like this, seems like it'd make a beautiful home.



Thanks Black Shuck, this is my favourite kind of find - a rural house of age. I would love to restore a place like this, and I would relish pulling out those modern brick fireplaces to reveal the original recesses, with possible bread ovens and other interesting features.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 4, 2013)

Paulytwotanks said:


> Thanks Black Shuck, this is my favourite kind of find - a rural house of age. I would love to restore a place like this, and I would relish pulling out those modern brick fireplaces to reveal the original recesses, with possible bread ovens and other interesting features.



Likewise Paul, it's just the rustic thing I think.


----------

